# Wow, IMDb needs to be shut down!



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

If you go to any movie that is praised (like IT for example) the reviews are written by obvious trolls who give the movie low ratings in their reviews. The fucking opposite occurs with bad movies like The Emoji Movie where the user review page is spammed with 10/10 reviews. Seriously, just shut this piece of shit website down and put it out of it's misery, already! They got rid of the message boards and that's probably why good films are being trolled with negative reviews and bad films are being trolled with positive reviews. Seriously their reviews are untrustworthy as fuck! They even attacked good games like Animal Crossing: New Life and Conker's Bad Fur Day. Just fucking kill "Ignorant Moviegores' Dumbass Bitching", already!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 27, 2017)

That's why I just look at the critics reviews


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 27, 2017)

Before the edit you said "Sarcasm" so I don't know if you're serious. I mean, ignore it. I never go to their message boards, I mostly don't give my ratings, and those themselves vary between justified and not. I feel like new movies with lots of praise get the high ratings the first few months of release, then it generally goes down so that the hype is gone and things stabilize. Rotten Tomatoes is more stable in that, I don't think there are many occasions where the rating changes dramatically. Like Batman vs. Superman, it hasn't gone up to say 60%. 

Watching some low budget movies, I'm used to ratings not really dictating the quality of a movie. I will say a large part of the IMDB top 250 is legit, that's probably the only thing I take slightly seriously.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

God, the internet sure makes people fucking dumb, anymore!

Seriously places like Toys R Us file bankruptcy but shitty websites like IMDb get to stick around? What is life, anymore?!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 27, 2017)

CodyMitchel2 said:


> God, the internet sure makes people fucking dumb, anymore!
> 
> Seriously places like Toys R Us file bankruptcy but shitty websites like IMDb doesn't?


?????

Toys R Us ran out of money, IMDb hasn't


----------



## Amaljaa (Sep 27, 2017)

metacritic + rotten tomatoes are useful sites when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 27, 2017)

IMDB is successful because it is THE site to find movie information. Ratings are an afterthought.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ?????
> 
> Toys R Us ran out of money, IMDb hasn't


I know that's a business, a retail business nonetheless. But I would be very happy if the either shut down IMDb or retooled it and removed the user reviews, just like they did with the message boards, last February. The reviews are not honest, its just trolling and bitching and nothing else! Don't even get me started on the IMDb page for the Yo-Kai Watch anime!


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 27, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> IMDB is successful because it is THE site to find movie information. Ratings are an afterthought.



I totally forgot, the trivia section is awesome. Depends on the movie, but there's loads of trivia in some big movies, that make them better in my eyes, or explain the shit factor more. Perfect example, Super Mario Bros, thought it was mediocre, trivia really informed me how it was shit even before production started.


----------



## TVL (Sep 27, 2017)

I've never once before read a review on IMDB. I just look at the average score to have a good chance of the movie being watchable or not. I went to the Emoji Movie and saw some of the review there, that's funny! "Greatest movie of our time". If I was annoyed by it, I would question myself why I couldn't let something so small just go... but if I couldn't I'd just stop going to the site. Problem solved.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I totally forgot, the trivia section is awesome. Depends on the movie, but there's loads of trivia in some big movies, that make them better in my eyes, or explain the shit factor more. Perfect example, Super Mario Bros, thought it was mediocre, trivia really informed me how it was shit even before production started.


They don't necessarily need to shut down the website, but they must remove the user reviews! Keep the ones that people mostly agree with and discontinue any newer user reviews. If they can do away with the message boards, then they can do away with the user reviews as well and nothing of value would be lost!


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 27, 2017)

TVL said:


> I've never once before read a review on IMDB. I just look at the average score to have a good chance of the movie being watchable or not. I went to the Emoji Movie and saw some of the review there, that's funny! "Greatest movie of our time". If I was annoyed by it, I would question myself why I couldn't let something so small just go... but if I couldn't I'd just stop going to the site. Problem solved.



Recent example for me is the first user review I glanced at for Neo Yokio is 2 out of 10 stars, or 4, something really low. I didn't read the review, just the star rating, and the average rating overall was 5.8/10, last I checked. Didn't turn me off from the show, I enjoyed it, thought it was solid. I wish they did the .5, because I'd give that show 7.5 or 8, anything else is too low or too high. I mean, the user reviews are a form of expressing one's opinion. Let it go, even if it's trolling, harmless.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Recent example for me is the first user review I glanced at for Neo Yokio is 2 out of 10 stars, or 4, something really low. I didn't read the review, just the star rating, and the average rating overall was 5.8/10, last I checked. Didn't turn me off from the show, I enjoyed it, thought it was solid. I wish they did the .5, because I'd give that show 7.5 or 8, anything else is too low or too high. I mean, the user reviews are a form of expressing one's opinion. Let it go, even if it's trolling, harmless.


I really think the user reviews (not all of them, but most) are not opinions on IMDb but blatant trolling. Now on places like RT and MC, the reviews sound more like opinions. The fact that RT has more positive reviews for both IT and Cult of Chucky than IMDb is saying something!


----------



## Kourin (Sep 27, 2017)

Sounds like every single website with user reviews imo.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Sounds like every single website with user reviews imo.


What has the internet done to us? I know there are a matter of opinions but on IMDb, it's not about opinions, it's about trolling for the lulz!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 27, 2017)

I like IMDB. Sometimes I like to see all the credits McLovin has accrued or the name of a certain actress/actor. Look at the situation like this: you probably have a favorite movie that someone doesn't like, but you're still going to like it, regardless of what they say, so check out whatever you're interested in and form your own opinion.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I like IMDB. Sometimes I like to see all the credits McLovin has accrued or the name of a certain actress/actor. Look at the situation like this: you probably have a favorite movie that someone doesn't like, but you're still going to like it, regardless of what they say, so check out whatever you're interested in and form your own opinion.


That's kinda hard with me. I have a bad history, when it comes to one's opinions with certain forms of media. All I'm trying to say is that IMDb is garbage now. It used to be a good website with trustworthy reviews. Those days are over! When something is praised, trolls go into a rage and just bash it for no reason! If something is bashed, then the trolls think it deserves love, when it doesn't. That's modern IMDb in a nutshell!


----------



## GerbilSoft (Sep 27, 2017)

CodyMitchel2 said:


> That's kinda hard with me. I have a bad history, when it comes to one's opinions with certain forms of media. All I'm trying to say is that IMDb is garbage now. It used to be a good website with trustworthy reviews. Those days are over!


You wouldn't happen to be an alt account of 03bgood, would you?


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> You wouldn't happen to be an alt account of 03bgood, would you?


No! But I've heard of him, though.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh no, not another argument about ratings and review bombing. I just use IMDb to look up actors n' shit. If I want a review of a movie, I go to a few professional critics and then some of the more level-headed user critiques.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh no, not another argument about ratings and review bombing. I just use IMDb to look up actors n' shit. If I want a review of a movie, I go to a few professional critics and then some of the more level-headed user critiques.


I agree!


----------



## leon315 (Sep 27, 2017)

wanna hear my personal way to choose a good film at cinema? Thanks to wikipedia: which keeps all of their BOXOFFICE, and i usually pick the one with a huge investment and with a huge gross, wanna an EXAMPLE??

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logan_(film)#Box_office

PRODUCTION BUDGET 97 MILLIONS which it has GROSSED 616,2M world wide.

The numbers themselves are more clear than any reviews, and wikipedia also saved me from any possible spoilers.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 27, 2017)

CodyMitchel2 said:


> When something is praised, trolls go into a rage and just bash it for no reason! If something is bashed, then the trolls think it deserves love, when it doesn't. That's modern IMDb in a nutshell!


Maybe you should e-mail IMDB and let them know they need to change the site? You probably aren't the only one who feels this way, but they'll never know how you and others feel if no one tells them.
My best guess would be a reputation score that gets cross-referenced from _who writes_ a review to _who votes_ _it_ as helpful  to avoid 100 alts from giving a troll reviewer a positive reputation and a minimum threshold score for regular users, so people who don't want to see low-rep users reviewing movies as, "There were boobs; would wank in theater." wouldn't know there was a "problem".


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 27, 2017)

It's gotten really bad, especially since they took away the message boards. The user reviews just keep getting less and less trustworthy.

Apparently every day on IMDb is opposite day, if you know what I mean.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2017)

CodyMitchel2 said:


> If you go to any movie that is praised (like IT for example) the reviews are written by obvious trolls who give the movie low ratings in their reviews. The fucking opposite occurs with bad movies like The Emoji Movie where the user review page is spammed with 10/10 reviews. Seriously, just shut this piece of shit website down and put it out of it's misery, already! They got rid of the message boards and that's probably why good films are being trolled with negative reviews and bad films are being trolled with positive reviews. Seriously their reviews are untrustworthy as fuck! They even attacked good games like Animal Crossing: New Life and Conker's Bad Fur Day. Just fucking kill "Ignorant Moviegores' Dumbass Bitching", already!


Totally off topic but has IT really been praised around the world because here in Scotland reviews have been pretty average for it. And I personally found it to be a pile of piss compared to the original version?


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 28, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Totally off topic but has IT really been praised around the world because here in Scotland reviews have been pretty average for it. And I personally found it to be a pile of piss compared to the original version?


Are you kidding me? The Miniseries was a joke, save for Tim Curry's performance, as well as the child actors and most of the first part, with the flashbacks set in the early '60s. The second part was crap, most the adult actors (except for the late John Ritter and the one who played the adult version of Bill) were not that good and the level of writing for the second part was on par with your typical late-80s/early-90s soap opera. The first part felt like a decent late-80s/early-90s after school special about kids growing up in the late '50s/early '60s.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2017)

CodyMitchel2 said:


> Are you kidding me? The Miniseries was a joke, save for Tim Curry's performance, as well as the child actors and most of the first part, set in the early '60s. The second part was crap, most the adult actors (except for the late John Ritter and the one who played the adult version of Bill) were not that good and the level of writing for the second part was on par with your typical late-80s/early-90s soap opera.


Sorry but for me the new one was not scary the acting was pretty bad especially the guy playing IT and even the other people I watched it with all said the original was better. But hey it's all subjective what some people like others won't.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 28, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Sorry but for me the new one was not scary the acting was pretty bad especially the guy playing IT and even the other people I watched it with all said the original was better. But hey it's all subjective what some people like others won't.


I guess NOBODY can be happy, anymore. Where's my Delorean time machine?

Why does everything have to be considered terrible, on the internet? Even the good stuff? The only exceptions being video games and anime, unless they're unplayable like Sonic '06 or don't have decent acting and fan service like Fairy Tail.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 28, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh no, not another argument about ratings and review bombing. I just use IMDb to look up actors n' shit. If I want a review of a movie, I go to a few professional critics and then some of the more level-headed user critiques.



what are you a celeb stalker lol jk jk


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 28, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> what are you a celeb stalker lol jk jk


You don't know my life!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2017)

First "used to be"
I have seen shill reviews, sockpuppet reviews, astroturfing and such for must be well over a decade at this point.

Learning to spot shill reviews is also a useful skill to have. A good start, in English anyway, is anything like this (review, statement of events...) that uses "I" too many times (as if to try to convince you they were there and actually did it). Before you go there though you can always do the basics of read the reviews and note which have poor spelling/grammar, all caps (though that does not automatically disqualify as it might just be an old person) and the things they pick up on (I recall reading various reviews where some puritan took issue with a character drinking, smoking and sleeping around which bothers me not at all).
Some have said critics might do better. I doubt it myself but they can be a good source of different things the average pleb might not look for or be able to articulate.

Beyond all that why do you think scores have value? A film is usually over 1 hour long and can cover an awful lot in that time. An opinion of that is often long and complex. How then do we condense that into a score in general? How is that score supposed to be relative to someone else's?


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 28, 2017)

Seriously, Cult of Chucky is not a bad entry in the franchise. While I have yet to see it, I does look good. Sure, not everyone likes Chucky and prefers Micheal Myers, Jason Voorhees, and Freddy Krueger and to be fair, those are the real modern day "Universal Monsters", with Chucky being not as famous as them, but don't let IMDb ruin the movie for you or me. Those reviews are just trolls trying to get attention, instead of forming their own opinions on the film. Someone brought up politics in one review and the film series has nothing to do with that crap! They don't have the message boards to troll, anymore; so they use the user reviews as a scapegoat. That's my theory on why the user reviews on IMDb are getting more and more "troll infested" than before.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Sep 28, 2017)

CodyMitchel2 said:


> I guess NOBODY can be happy, anymore. Where's my Delorean time machine?
> 
> Why does everything have to be considered terrible, on the internet? Even the good stuff? The only exceptions being video games and anime, unless they're unplayable like Sonic '06 or don't have decent acting and fan service like Fairy Tail.


Sure you're not 03bgood? You're reacting exactly like he does whenever someone has a differing opinion, and you brought up the same "bad" games he did.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Sure you're not 03bgood? You're reacting exactly like he does whenever someone has a differing opinion, and you brought up the same "bad" games he did.


Which would be quite ironic if it was O3bgood as I was suspended from this very site 2 times for arguing with him before the mods caught on that it was him at fault and he got perma banned lol


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 28, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Sure you're not 03bgood? You're reacting exactly like he does whenever someone has a differing opinion, and you brought up the same "bad" games he did.


I know him, that's all. I used to be friends with him but he kinda turned on me and I was being nice to him. He told me that he couldn't "trust" anyone, anymore. Then he said something about being similar to this guy on YouTube that nobody has talked about in like 8 years. I think his name was Spax3 or something like that. He said he was making the same mistakes as that guy. He said "I bitch about The Oblongs, just like Spax3 bitched about Jason Griffith." and I was like "Okay, whatever!".


----------



## Minox (Sep 28, 2017)

Locking this topic as this was indeed a ban evasion by 03bgood.


----------

